# Chrysler Kit Car



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Just finished up working on a Chrysler Kit Car like was raced in the mid '70s. This was my first attempt at the #8 decals so now I can see where I need to make changes. This sits on an Auto World chassis with RRR wheels and tires


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

That car looks awesome! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Who makes such a nice kit?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Very cool!!!

Tom


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

vickers83 said:


> That car looks awesome! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Who makes such a nice kit?


ditto ?????


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

That is a sweet looking car. I would also like to know where the body came from. Very nice!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool Body and nice decals, and I too would like to know more about the body source ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll answer my own question, the body is from ButchsResinBods> http://public.fotki.com/ButchsResinBods/rc-c-kc-chrysler-kit-car/
To order- You can contact Paul by e-mailing him at [email protected] or by phone @ 608-769-8660
And his Ebay page is > http://www.ebay.com/usr/thunderjet500


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Why was 6 so afraid?*

Mr.G,

Your #8 car ROCKS!! Great build up & thanks for posting up the pics.

Bob...because, 7 ate 9...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Kool Kit Car... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ahh nice for a change. A different body we never had lol!!!!! Which is exactly why I'm always all over Hilltops custom bodies!!!! 

Dude, great job all the way around, the body and the decals. 


If these are available please enlighten us. You can't be the only kid in town with one lmao!!!!!!!

Is it a duster modified???


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Didn't you READ my Previous post above ^^^^
I tell who makes them and how to order them....



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ahh nice for a change. A different body we never had lol!!!!! Which is exactly why I'm always all over Hilltops custom bodies!!!!
> 
> Dude, great job all the way around, the body and the decals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Didn't you READ my Previous post above ^^^^
> I tell who makes them and how to order them....



Sorry dude, I don't read every one of your posts. 

I know Paul and have a bunch of his stuff in my stock.


----------

